# Retained Hardware.



## JustMe (Nov 14, 2015)

I know at least for the Air Force it is a DQ but still has the possibility of a waiver.

I was wondering if anyone had experience or knew anyone that got in with retained hardware (pins/Metal plate) on the clavicle by any chance?

More specifically got into special operations?

I have tried searching with limited results. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2015)

JustMe said:


> I know at least for the Air Force it is a DQ but still has the possibility of a waiver.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had experience or knew anyone that got in with retained hardware (pins/Metal plate) on the clavicle by any chance?
> 
> ...



What do the medical regs say?


----------



## JustMe (Nov 14, 2015)

AR 40-501- Ch. 2-11: (2) Current retained hardware that is symptomatic, interferes with proper wearing of protective equipment or
military uniform, and/or is subject to easy trauma, does not meet the standard (V53.7). Retained hardware (733.99)
(including plates, pins, rods, wires, or screws used for fixation) is not disqualifying if fractures are healed, ligaments
are stable, there is no pain, and it is not subject to easy trauma.

The problem is the definition of 'easy trauma.

I know its like 50/50 on needing a waiver depending on the Doctor at MEPS, However I was interested on peoples personal experience if there was any.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Nov 16, 2015)

Retained hardware isn't a DQ for the USAF. It changed a couple years ago and retained hardware is now only a headache if it causes problems for you.  I have retained hardware in my right ankle, left thumb, and lower jaw and managed to get an IFC III with ease and am currently working on an IFC I/IA/IIU and don't require a waiver.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 16, 2015)

xGenoSiide said:


> Retained hardware isn't a DQ for the USAF. It changed a couple years ago and retained hardware is now only a headache if it causes problems for you.  I have retained hardware in my right ankle, left thumb, and lower jaw and managed to get an IFC III with ease and am currently working on an IFC I/IA/IIU and don't require a waiver.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2015)

I thought this post was going to be CIF-related :)


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 16, 2015)

I've got a titanium plate with several screws holding my ankle together....it didn't stop me.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> I've got a titanium plate with several screws holding my head together....it didn't stop me.




hehehehehehe.... fixed it for you....:-"


----------



## policemedic (Nov 17, 2015)

Depending on the exact details of the injury and repair I expect the concern will be from the stress of prolonged body armor wear (with plates) and a rucksack.

It's not military but one of our guys had a very bad clavicle fx and multiple repairs with retained hardware. He was prohibited from motorcycle duty for years afterwards and wouldn't be considered for SWAT because of the armor/plate issue.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> hehehehehehe.... fixed it for you....:-"


You are right about that!


----------



## JustMe (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey gentlemen thanks for all the replies.

My Sitrep; 

I got an email back with good news it wont be an issue at all.


----------

